
Tweet in bold, italics and strikethrough text - flexdinesh
https://tweetfancy.io
======
Zekio
and then blind people won't be able to read said tweets

~~~
octosphere
Yes all you hear from a screen-reader is 'Mathematical bold $someletter'
instead of the actual word. Although I've been told some screen-readers
attempt to convert those glyphs into ASCII or otherwise _normalize_ them.

